# when will the shedding stop!!!



## Otila

I bought her knowing she will shed less than other dogs, but it is not the case for my Zoey..


----------



## lady amanda

How old is she?? she looks to be a flatter coat, so she might shed more than alot of cockapoos...Lady does shed some, just not like goldens or huskeys....not even close.


----------



## Skyesdog

My dog Lola is 14 months now and looked very similar to yours as a pup. I found that she shed quite a lot when we first got her at 8 weeks, maybe for a few months, then again when her adult coat came in around 11 months. Now she really doesn't shed that much. I think the straighter coated 'poos do shed a bit more but still less than most dogs.


----------



## Otila

She is 3 months old. I brush her twice a day and hair is all over brush and my clothes.


----------



## Tecstar

Wow. We haven't seen any hair!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JoJo

she may favour the cocker in the mix as this can mean she may shed, there is an article below which may be interesting about the cockapoo coat .. for a low to non shedding coat you want a puppy that has a curly or wavy texture and that favours the poodle coat in the mix in texture. 

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2013/06/06/cockapoo-coat-questions-answers/


----------

